# Navigon sur 3GS



## painmar (15 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

j ai installé le navigon sur iphone 3GS (ios4).
Ce qui m etonne ce sont les limitations de vitesses maximales que l on peux fixer !
En effet, 35 en agglomeration et pareil hors agglomeration.
De plus j ai l impression qu il ne donne pas le meme km/h que ma voiture !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## sas13 (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
c'est le dépassement que l'on autorise avant alerte par rapport à la vitesse limite (entre 5 et 35 km/h)

Quand à la vitesse indiquée par un gps, même si elle peut fluctuer un peu en fonction de l'imprécision de position, est plus précise que n'importe quel compteur de voiture.


----------



## painmar (29 Juillet 2010)

Merci !

Autre question :

avec le trafic live hd, il me met un icone a droite de l info du bouchon : 1 avec 2 roues en engrenage, un avec une fleche droite et un avec une fleche déviée.
Ca correspond a quoi ?

Merci


----------

